# FS: AquaController Jr with DC8



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Clearing out some equipment I don't have a use for anymore and found this collecting dust. Still in mint working order. Probably will require a new ph probe as it's been about a year and a half since I've used it, but you can check it before you get one. 

Comes with DC8 power bar.


Paid almost $300 for this back in the day. 


Yours for $100. 


Pick up in Coquitlam or can meet at J&L.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

deepRED said:


> Clearing out some equipment I don't have a use for anymore and found this collecting dust. Still in mint working order. Probably will require a new ph probe as it's been about a year and a half since I've used it, but you can check it before you get one.
> 
> Comes with DC8 power bar.
> 
> ...


How old & pics please ?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Unit is around 4 years old, but has been in storage for the past two years. I plugged it in and everything is in working order. 
I'm not home now but I can post some pics when I get home later.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Here's a picture of the unit:


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

What can this thing do?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

sewerman45 said:


> What can this thing do?


It basically helps to monitor and control many of your aquariums functions, including, heating, lighting, pumps etc...

Also has a thermometer and ph monitor to give you a constant read out on the display unit.

It's a pretty simple unit, and a nice way to keep everything in check.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

good deal! free bump


----------



## icecool (Apr 21, 2010)

The unit can control the water temperature to be very precise with minimal fluctuation by turning on or off when it drops below a certain temperatures (based on your settings). This will give you an ease of mind and not worry about your heater cooking your tank. It can also set light to follow the natural light cycle so light will be on longer during summer months compared to winter months (double check google to make sure). Also, you can set it so that it turns on different powerbeads at different times and that will give you a variety of different flow directions. There are a lot more things you can do as well. This unit comes with 8 outlets compared to other units that will only give you 4 outlets as a standard.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought an extra module is necessary to set sunrise and sunset simulation/dimming. If this comes with that module I'm very interested. OP you have PM.


----------



## icecool (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> I thought an extra module is necessary to set sunrise and sunset simulation/dimming. If this comes with that module I'm very interested. OP you have PM.


The unit has calculated when sunrise and sunset each day in a calendar year, so the length of daylight is on longer in summer vs winter. Not sure about dimming though. May have to ask OP. Heck of a deal though!

Neptune Systems AquaController Jr with Serial Port + Temperature Probe + DC8


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

It is a good deal - and dimming is only available if your lights are capable of doing it (LED)
Best used for marine, but you could also use this to connect to a doser and dose ferts in a planted tank as well, and control your co2 (turns on when lights go on/off when lights off) etc.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks I'm just verifying if its compatible with my lights.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey is this still for sale?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Yes, this Is still for sale. A few people interested but no money in hand yet. First come, first serve at this point.


----------



## mkj (Dec 9, 2012)

I think they probably are, but do the newer Apex Probs work with older Aquacontroller Jr. If not, how do you get replacement probs for this system?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

mkj said:


> I think they probably are, but do the newer Apex Probs work with older Aquacontroller Jr. If not, how do you get replacement probs for this system?


The new probes work. Other brands of probes work as well, does not have to be apex.

This unit is pending...


----------

